#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  我好像變胖了說...

## 虎兒

這是隻很肥的老虎...

----------


## Wolfy

真是要命XD 好棒的身材喔~~~
好誘惑狼的照片.

這樣還叫做變胖的話.... 我只能說 

*胖的好!!!*

那是在哪拍的阿? 旅館嗎?

----------


## 修諾斯

總覺得很不像的說~XD
臉的表情不是小修印象中的虎兒~XDD
(亂說話，遭天裁！)

不過....到底是哪裡胖了呢？
小的也看不出來的說~XD

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

哪尼...這叫做胖＝口＝?!

這不是啃得雞！！一切都是幻覺！嚇不倒笨狼我的！！！！

不過身材真的很不錯說^^

----------


## 和魯夫

那......那裡胖呀!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(淚奔)

你叫胖那80公斤以上的怎辦Q口Q!!!!!!

----------


## 狼王白牙

還好這篇不是貼在巴哈姆特電玩站

不然的話一定有人大喊:

*娘~~~ 我遇到炫X魔狼了 ~~~>_<~~~*

----------


## 野狼1991

> 還好這篇不是貼在巴哈姆特電玩站
> 
> 不然的話一定有人大喊:
> 
> *娘~~~ 我遇到炫X魔狼了 ~~~>_<~~~*


哈哈~看到這篇我看笑死了~!XD



不過這不叫胖啦~
如果這就叫胖那我又胖多少阿??
從60躍到79的這段期間不是要我死了嘛?
(不過幸好當時有練...所以現再有一點肌肉曲線XD)

----------


## M.S.Keith

天阿!!~這樣教胖!!!!~~~~~(驚訝
上帝阿!!~請帶我走我吧~~為什麼要讓我看到這麼好的身材阿!!~我以後看不到要怎辦阿阿阿阿阿~~~~
我可是體重已經接近破百的說..........

----------


## 路卡爾

胖=口=|||
你哪裡胖了~(耶...臉有點鼓鼓的~~)
算是標準身材了耶
還是已經被女生影響到=口=
不管多重都覺得自己胖= ="

----------


## 霸龍

> 胖=口=|||
> 你哪裡胖了~(耶...臉有點鼓鼓的~~)
> 算是標準身材了耶
> 還是已經被女生影響到=口=
> 不管多重都覺得自己胖= ="




嘎@口@
我好像就是這樣.........影響力真的是不小阿...
本來是X1一運動之後反而變成X5.....
搞什麼阿...運動會增重阿    ORZ

----------


## Katsuya XII

恩...該怎麼說呢...我不覺得胖...

但你拍攝的地點有點暗...XD

----------


## 肥洋

前面幾隻已經說出了我的心聲.....
*什麼~這叫胖~那我...(看看自己...)...阿~~~~~*

----------


## 納勒斯

= =
別說自己胖了.....
在那邊比胖的時間都可以讓你瘦了
哈哈~大該是因為我吧= =
因為和小虎兒一樣68公斤
我卻比牠瘦~害牠有點.............

( 小納：訓練課程還不夠要加重加倍~!!
   虎兒：後~"~.為什麼啦~人家都被抄的快要死掉了~
           難得和你一起過夜，為何還要訓練我捏>"<
  小納：哈哈~降子我親愛的虎兒就不會在是胖虎兒~
           就會變成壯虎兒~呀!!!!!!(大心)
  虎兒：後~>///<(害羞的窩到床上去)
  小納：呀~!(直接撲上去然後就是........)                  )

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

警告：最後那次見到我的獸們，本人體重已經高達67公斤了！！

△：目前瘦不下來只好保持了，怎麼？我看起來真沒那體重的體型嗎？
我告訴你~!! 肉都在下面~~~!!!!

我學水蜜桃姊姊光吃"水煮冬粉加烏醋"`"無糖綠茶"`"水果"
代替三餐好了~


PS：我總有一天我有數位像機也要玩自拍拍拍拍拍拍‥‥

----------


## Wolfang

> 前面幾隻已經說出了我的心聲.....
> *什麼~這叫胖~那我...(看看自己...)...阿~~~~~*


不是胖，是壯= =+

----------


## Katsuya XII

> = =
> 別說自己胖了.....
> 在那邊比胖的時間都可以讓你瘦了
> 哈哈~大該是因為我吧= =
> 因為和小虎兒一樣68公斤
> 我卻比牠瘦~害牠有點.............
> 
> ( 小納：訓練課程還不夠要加重加倍~!!
>    虎兒：後~"~.為什麼啦~人家都被抄的快要死掉了~
> ...



68!!??剛剛好吧!!!我已接近BMI17了(我60...)

----------


## 霸龍

> 68!!??剛剛好吧!!!我已接近BMI17了(我60...)



哇@口@
還不到17阿....那真的是超超超...的
我的指數是18..........ORZ\

BMI=體重(公斤)÷身高(公尺)的平方。在台灣，目前訂BMI 18.5-24為理想體重，BMI 24-27為過重，BMI>27屬於肥胖。

----------


## Katsuya XII

> 哇@口@
> 還不到17阿....那真的是超超超...的
> 我的指數是18..........ORZ\
> 
> BMI=體重(公斤)÷身高(公尺)的平方。在台灣，目前訂BMI 18.5-24為理想體重，BMI 24-27為過重，BMI>27屬於肥胖。


錯!!!我是倒退的18XD

----------


## 食老TPOA

這種身材曲線站出來喊胖果然會被公轟啊=W=(遠目)
話說下次要拍的話，下面那條應該要拿掉喔~(核爆)
然後記得採光要好一點啊XD
喔呵呵呵呵呵呵呵~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(速閃)

----------


## 灰狼

看起來真是好吃呀......(流口水)
不過真可惜的是........(竊竊私語)
虎兒這張照片就是那天嗎？
你的手機可以打給我一次嗎.....(手機遺失號碼都沒了[淚])

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

囧‥‥
現在虎兒掀起了一陣裸照風潮嘛‥‥@口@|||

我‥‥我沒辦法‥‥Orz

不行‥‥我要減肥‥‥減肥‥‥

----------


## 嵐隱

拍...拍裸照~@"@

要說我全身上下能看的只有手臂和腰、腹部而已...(我想練出腹肌...==+)

虎兒得身材不錯啊~!
只有臉看起來好像滿圓的耶~XD

----------


## 虎兒

> 臉看起來好像滿圓的耶~XD


的確是很圓的說...而且我真的長的不是很好看...(死)

附上考試期間頹廢照一張!

----------


## 虎兒

> 看起來真是好吃呀......(流口水)
> 不過真可惜的是........(竊竊私語)
> 虎兒這張照片就是那天嗎？
> 你的手機可以打給我一次嗎.....(手機遺失號碼都沒了[淚])


我知道你想吃我啦...打電話時就說我聲音可愛...(死)

拍照日期...是小納納生日的時候...(>///<)

打給你當然好呀...只是你的號碼照舊嗎?

----------


## 納勒斯

> 真是要命XD 好棒的身材喔~~~
> 好誘惑狼的照片.
> 
> 這樣還叫做變胖的話.... 我只能說 
> 
> *胖的好!!!*
> 
> 那是在哪拍的阿? 旅館嗎?


好久沒來了(過於忙碌最近都是如此)
這個是在上格旅館拍的~= =我生日的時候食老虎兒幫我慶生拍的

----------


## 灰狼

> 我知道你想吃我啦...打電話時就說我聲音可愛...(死)
> 
> 拍照日期...是小納納生日的時候...(>///<)
> 
> 打給你當然好呀...只是你的號碼照舊嗎?


我想吃你？要你給吃才行啊！
(準備鍋子刀叉中)
虎兒聲音是挺可愛的....至少我是這樣認為......
大聲吶喊：有敢說虎兒聲音不可愛的請舉手！(看某獸會拿狙擊槍把手舉起來的打掉)
電話號碼沒有變.......因為這是受詛咒的號碼......囧

----------


## 納勒斯

> 我想吃你？要你給吃才行啊！
> (準備鍋子刀叉中)
> 虎兒聲音是挺可愛的....至少我是這樣認為......
> 大聲吶喊：有敢說虎兒聲音不可愛的請舉手！(看某獸會拿狙擊槍把手舉起來的打掉)
> 電話號碼沒有變.......因為這是受詛咒的號碼......囧


想吃虎兒咪~先過小納我這關在說~!(話說完馬上拿出格鬥短刀擺好戰備姿勢)
虎兒是我的>///<你門都沒有~!
灰狼：就你這小不點能拿我怎樣~
小納：嗚嗚><"~欺負偶~嗚嗚~!!!Orz

----------


## 灰狼

> 想吃虎兒咪~先過小納我這關在說~!(話說完馬上拿出格鬥短刀擺好戰備姿勢)
> 虎兒是我的>///<你門都沒有~!
> 灰狼：就你這小不點能拿我怎樣~
> 小納：嗚嗚><"~欺負偶~嗚嗚~!!!Orz\


乖.....不哭不哭.....可愛耶.....(惡意奸笑)
呀....說不定這個會比虎兒好吃.....(四處望望看虎兒在不在)

我才183左右.....應該不會叫你小不點.......囧

----------


## 塔布里斯

我只看到了背景好像是旅館‧‧‧

----------


## ExD

> 那......那裡胖呀!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(淚奔)
> 
> 你叫胖那80公斤以上的怎辦Q口Q!!!!!!


說出我的心聲.....我招了  

我84公斤  剛剛量的  可是很新鮮的....我在說什麼呀=.=

反正想減肥想到死了  要實施呀...

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

老實講‥‥其實我體重以飆達80公斤了，
從去年就這樣，
會不會是我的肉體密度比較高= =???

(謎：我猜你是下體脂肪多吧？)


要‥‥要練身材!!
要變強!!
不要被5`6年級的中年人敲竹槓!!

要變強‥‥(無意義之詞)

----------


## M.S.Keith

虎兒的臉讓我想起我學長~~(死XD”)
小晏…我可是比你更胖阿…..(<~體重已經快到三位數的傢伙=w=)

----------


## 我是兽医

第1眼的感覺是.......維納斯XDDDD(炸飛
身材真的不錯啊
我有點小肚子了（減

----------


## 獨

虎大大~~你那也叫胖!??
身材是很好的說!~~

----------


## 蝕狼

這較胖阿.....


(量體重)......85公斤....

我要去撞牆~~~誰能給我豆腐我要撞他自殺~

離題了....

放心....這不較胖^^

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

其實沒有很胖呢.....

如果覺得胖的話...

我跟你等價交換(?)

(換身體...>W<

----------


## 肥洋

過了這麼久~虎兒的身材又被挖上來討論阿~~~~

不過說實在的...那種身材值得羨慕......

目前減肥中...比上次在這發言時減了4KG

----------


## 犽太

這叫做胖!!!(看看自己的身材......

我乾脆去自殺好了....= ="

----------


## 虎兒

雖然我不應該這麼說
但我覺得真的很有必要...  :狐狸爽到:  [重新拍攝!]

而且要擺不同的姿勢...露出度要更高~!

而且

只拍一張不過癮...

敬請期待~!  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

又要宣起一股自拍熱潮嘛@@"???
呼呼~￣▽￣
我頭髮好像又長長了，
我也可以拍=w=

那虎兒，要po照片時要發新帖唷!!

----------

